# Milwaukee County Bid



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

County Purchasing for a records building winning bidder

8' plow $39/hour
9' plow $42/hour
10' plow $45/hour
skidsteer $46/hour
sidewalk $29/hour
hand salt $.18
salt lots $.09

Wish I had been on the ball earlier, I could have gotten in on this sweet action!!!! payup payup


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

bahahahahahahaha

for that kind of money..............





I'm staying in bed.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

I mean seriously, come on.....why even be in business.

2nd lowest was
50 8' 
55 9'
65 10' 
50 skidsteer
29 sidewalk
.10 lb hand salt
.04 salt drives


----------



## KJ Cramer (Aug 20, 2009)

You can't be serious. How can you make any money on that. Some moron is going to be out there with a 10' plow on his Wrangler for those prices. Stuck, I might add. 
:realmad:

Sounds like they are opening themselves up for some shotty work and some lawsuits.

OOPS! I think I just slipped and fell. payup


----------



## Ne1 (Jan 15, 2007)

That can't be for real. I have never seen prices like that.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Yep Andy, and you now know what my prices are... 

I don't know how guys do it for that. I didn't see the bid results, but the mmsd did a RFP for the building on jones island. One can only imagine it's about the same price3.


----------



## lbfmd (Dec 26, 2008)

not just out there, just lost a 30 acre industrial park we've done for 5 years prices were about $10.00 per hour more then you listed. Backhoes were $65.00 per hr, 10 yd wheel loader with pushed was $65.00 per hr. I'll stay home and plow driveways before i start that crap.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

the only thing i could see making money at is the sidewalks for $29.00 an hour...... i could hire someone for 15 and make another 14 for sittin home by da fireee:yow!:


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

*Here is a city Bid from '08*
Winning bidder per hour:
plowing 48.99
Skid 42.00
Loader 47.00
Dump Truck 55.00
snow blower 11.00
shoveling 10.00

Needless to say my numbers were at least twice that!


----------



## lbfmd (Dec 26, 2008)

HOLY CRAP!! thats low

is it possible that they may pad the hours etc? or is it one of those cities that keeps a handle on that. Man how can anyone work at those prices.


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

lbfmd;848700 said:


> HOLY CRAP!! thats low
> 
> is it possible that they may pad the hours etc? or is it one of those cities that keeps a handle on that. Man how can anyone work at those prices.


Bidding low and padding hours seems to be a common practice around here. I don't know if this specific company does it but as you said, how could they operate at these prices? This is why *hourly bidding does not work.* Reputable companies that bid hourly prices by what they need to make are getting crushed. I could easily play their game and bid $15/hr and bill for ten times the hours but for some reason I was brought up with ETHICS.


----------

